# So. Cal. 2nd Annual Christmas Parade Ride



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 17, 2008)

Save the date It's that time of year again 

The Laguna Niguel Christmas Parade ride will be on 12/13/08 at 10:00 a.m.
Our entry and staging numbers to follow. See the Cyclone Coaster web site for up to date details as they become available. See last year here and here.
Quesions here


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 6, 2008)

Up to the top please...


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Dec 9, 2008)

*Cox 3 television Air dates*

Don?t miss complete coverage of the 2008 Laguna Niguel Holiday Parade on Cox 3 television. This year?s theme is ?Remember When.? 

Air dates:

- December 18th 8pm
- December 20th 8pm
- December 21st 3pm
- December 24th 6pm
- December 25th 8pm

Also catch the parade on Cox On Demand starting December 18th. 

- Tune to Channel 1, then select Freezone, Cox3, and LN Holiday Parade 

This year?s parade is filled with beautiful equestrian units, patriotic and inspirational military tributes, spirit filled youth groups, classic auto clubs, talented marching bands and some of the biggest attractions in the nation! Also included in the mix of fun and eclectic entries are this year?s Celebrity Grand Marshals: Jerry Mathers, Bill Sharman, Anna Maria Perez De Tagle, and Lauren Maher.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 13, 2008)

Pictures are posted at http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157611158526721/....enjoy


----------



## 37fleetwood (Dec 14, 2008)

old hotrod said:


> Pictures are posted at http://www.flickr.com/photos/david-quickpic/sets/72157611158526721/....enjoy



I fixed your link
Scott


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks Scott...


----------

